

Top ways to destroy earth - yu
http://www.livescience.com/technology/destroy_earth_mp.html

======
ErrantX
Silly, but worth it if only for this quote:

"Creating a microscopic black hole is tricky, since one needs a reasonable
amount of neutronium, but may possibly be achievable by jamming large numbers
of atomic nuclei together until they stick. _This is left as an exercise to
the reader._ "

:D

